# New update coming in march



## devilsrogue (Jan 31, 2012)

I am getting rid of my bionic for a rezound because im tired of the issues with battery and data drops...so they sent me a rezound free of charge.
The kicker here....the tech support guy told me that there is a bionic update which could and prob is ICS is coming march 27th...I dont hate the bionic, it just doesnt work for me and I thought Id share this info


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

March sounds about right. Thanks for the info!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Sweet, marked it on my calender lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cant wait!(have no choice







)


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll believe it when it happens

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

I honestly wish it wouldn't happen. I am tired of new updates and poo. My phone is awesome right now. Bah humbug.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Data drop, data drop, data drop. Very annoying yes, not a phone specific issue. LTE is our problem. ICS March 27th? Not happening. Too many miscellaneous Gingerbread updates floating around that haven't gone through the official chain yet. We will all be lucky to see ICS during the 2nd quarter but I'll bank on quarter 3 or 4. There is no urgency up there, in fact, I'd be surprised to see Moto release a phone with ICS this year.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Not to "hate" but ICS is just going to open up more bugs. The right thing for Moto to do for users is share files to devs, let them fix the bugs and release early, then Kang their stuff w/ official for rest of users.

Some of the motoware will survive the cut, too, I bet! (I'm currently fine with rooted stock).

Come on, moto. You're busy with the quad core development, release the code/drivers!

________
signatures take up space


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Data drop, data drop, data drop. Very annoying yes, not a phone specific issue. LTE is our problem. ICS March 27th? Not happening. Too many miscellaneous Gingerbread updates floating around that haven't gone through the official chain yet. We will all be lucky to see ICS during the 2nd quarter but I'll bank on quarter 3 or 4. There is no urgency up there, in fact, I'd be surprised to see Moto release a phone with ICS this year.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Ics has been seen with blur on it.. it will be soon. March sounds right... to say not this year is just a bah humbug approach ... dont spread bad rumors.. not this year is one of those bad rumors. Period


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Fyi Verizon techs told us the original .893 was coming within weeks of the bionic release. It officially came out over 3 months later. So I would take a march date with a grain of salt.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

haha,, march.. that's funny. they still need to send out another update to fix the errors that 893 did not fix, and noone knows when that will be. im perfectly happy with 901 and a custom rom. moto doesn't mind releasing info on the rzr. there 3rd rzr build, and not a bit of info on the bionic? my opinion only, thinking this phone is the phone that moto wished they didn't build.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm certain there will be at least some update prior to March to address what .893 broke. I've had several upper tier techs admit that the last update borke as much as it fixed, and the .901 has been leaked long enough that we should be seeing it drop in a week or 2, based on the .893 leak -> release time period.
As for ICS late March was my original prediction based on the blog post they had about it. Sammy just announced Q1 rollouts for their various SGS2 clones, and with HTC looking at Q1 releases as well (maybe as early as February for some), I doubt Moto will allow itself to fall behind.

As a side note, we already know that Moto isn't going quad-core with its phones, its heading down the Intel/Medfield chipset route, shown by the multi-year partnership they just announced at CES. While only single-core, their benchmarks were stomping ARM dual-core processors, it'll be interesting to see how that pans out. Now if only they could get their graphics situated.....but, I digress.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

With my experience with moto phones, updates are usually like 3 months after the expected release date lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsrogue (Jan 31, 2012)

EWWWW medfield....yucky yuck yuckety

Reminds me of the old 400mhz-600mhz intel arm cpus....I dont even want to remember those pieces of crapola


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

Verizon Helpdesk is garbage. Across the board. They are not exp and require no tech background to get hired. They only know what circulates in the break room. (which is nothing) Most of the techs could f**k up a cup of coffee. Leads get their position based on tenure and not skill. Obviously i speak from experience. I left after 3 weeks cuz management and crew are 100% incompetent. Reps are below techs. Do the math.

Never trust anything from a rep or tech at vzw.

Sent from my ICED Bionic


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd agree with Bigsapz on this one. The only ones I've found with any decent knowledge of our devices are the dedicated 4G LTE techs, but they really only know whats in testing, not usually what stage it's at or when it's releasing. They can give a ballpark like the rest of them though. And they may not be knowledgeable, but gee whiz are they nice


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Ics has been seen with blur on it.. it will be soon. March sounds right... to say not this year is just a bah humbug approach ... dont spread bad rumors.. not this year is one of those bad rumors. Period


It's not a rumor. It's my thoughts on the post. ICS will not be here in March, no way, no how. To me, this is not realistic. This post is a rumor that needs to be put to rest.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> It's not a rumor. It's my thoughts on the post. ICS will not be here in March, no way, no how. To me, this is not realistic. This post is a rumor that needs to be put to rest.


They said six weeks and q1. Ill take thier words over someone on a forums. Remember the r a z r the bionic and the galaxy nexus are all the same hardware how much tweaking do you think they have to do? all the gotta do is skin it that's not that hard people "skin" stuff all the time on this forum it dont take'em 8 months.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> It's not a rumor. It's my thoughts on the post. ICS will not be here in March, no way, no how. To me, this is not realistic. This post is a rumor that needs to be put to rest.


I'm still waiting for the unlockeed bootloader. Come on end of 2011. Still got my fingers crossed for that date!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

